# NREMT..... Is it worth it?



## DrParasite (Apr 12, 2017)

I received my NREMT about 4 years ago, prior to relocating from NJ to NC..... Now that I'm teaching, I've been struggling with my renewal, because of all the con ed (and NC is changing their state requirements to make it even harder, since they are only accepting in county CEU hours), and because I get very little support from my community college about anything that they don't mandate.  So I am thinking after my next renewal cycle, I will probably just let it expire, because I don't really need it.

However, I do recommend that all my students take the NREMT written exam, even if they have no plans on leaving NC, but I wanted to ask the opinions of others to see what they think.

my reasons for recommending:
1) when you pass, you get a really nice certificate, suitable for framing, and something you can display and be proud of (much more than a state EMT card)
2) it helps differentiate you from other applicants when you are trying to get your first EMT job, being NREMT and state certified
3) should you decide to relocate to another state, it can't hurt.

Any other opinions?  NREMT isn't required in NC at all, and the exam is more expensive than the state one.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 12, 2017)

I never had any issue with the recert process, and I seem to move frequently, so keeping my NREMT had been a no brainer.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 12, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> Any other opinions? NREMT isn't required in NC at all, and the exam is more expensive than the state one.


I haven't gotten mine, because of the way reciprocity works with NYS. It goes "out" to most other states, but doesn't reciprocate "in". I also have no plans to move out of the tri state area, both of which take, or used to take NYS EMT/P card at face value, I think Nj is going to change that though. I just really never saw the value of getting the NREMT cert. I also got a job in EMS with less then 0 hassle. I'm not a very Item oriented person, so the pretty little piece of paper wouldn't mean anything. College degree is more then enough for me in that "category". I am also a person who can't really wrap my head around a *national* Registry of EMT's that isn't recognized nationally... It doesn't really make sense to me personally. I could just be missing the whole point completely with the NREMT, but it seems like the NCLEX-RN lets you practice as an RN anywhere due to the fact the NCLEX is the *national minimum* and every state accepts it.Not to mention the NLC which is a whole new animal. I could be missing the ball, and if thats the case feel free to enlighten my youthful mind.


----------



## mgr22 (Apr 12, 2017)

In my opinion, DrP, #3 is the best reason to stay nationally registered. I haven't able to predict my interstate moves, and I don't think most others can, either. If I hadn't been registered when I moved from NY to TN, it would have been much harder for me to continue working as a medic.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 12, 2017)

Worth it. Also, agreed with @mgr22 #3 has been the biggest driving factor for me as well.


----------



## Gurby (Apr 12, 2017)

Forget the con-ed, just recert by exam.  Takes like $100 and an hour of your time.  Really no reason to let it lapse.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 12, 2017)

Gurby said:


> just recert by exam.


But I don't wanna...


----------



## Gurby (Apr 12, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> But I don't wanna...



Then I hereby sentence you to death by powerpoint!


----------



## bkelley (Apr 12, 2017)

When REPLICA goes into effect, NREMT will be the bar that states are looking at for you to come in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 12, 2017)

bkelley said:


> When REPLICA goes into effect, NREMT will be the bar that states are looking at for you to come in.


A decent amount of states are already using NREMT as the bar.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 12, 2017)

DesertMedic66 said:


> A decent amount of states are already using NREMT as the bar.


http://www.emt-resources.com/emt-reciprocity.html


----------



## Tigger (Apr 13, 2017)

I like that I can add in my hours as I get him, makes it easier to stay up on recert. And when it comes time to renew all I have to do is scan my card into the state's website.


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 13, 2017)

bkelley said:


> When REPLICA goes into effect, NREMT will be the bar that states are looking at for you to come in.


I'm not familiar, what is REPLICA and what are you talking about?


----------

